# Ovol - How Much?



## Andrea (Aug 19, 2006)

I have a 6.5lbs rex bunny who has had GI Stasis once in the past. At this time he is not eating his dinner (did eat breakfast) will eat a cranberry treat, won't eat a carrot. He is moving around a bit, still quite alert, But him not eating his dinner pellets is NOT normal. So he's 'off' and i've caught it fast.

I would like to give him some Ovol, but I don't know how much to give him, I've been told they get double what a Baby get's but I woudl like some help.

I have some critical care on hand, and some pedialyte which i plan of giving him also, depending on how he is.

Help appreciated.
He is the only bunny I've had that I havn't been able to get feeling better within 10 hours, so this is not a first for me.


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

I usually gave my 2.4lb netherland a dropperand a half. Truthfully, you can't overdose on it. Maybe just give him a dropper, see if it gets all in him and go from there? If some spills out on his chin or anything, just give him another half dropper.

Belly massages right after a fantastic, and if I will let him run around it really helps move the bubbles along.


----------



## Andrea (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you.

I made him eat some critical care, and he is now eating on his own, plus he's hoping around the room more.
I'm going to wait to see a poop, and if I don't I'll give him the ovol. But so far it looks like i won't have to (thank goodness).

Do they like the taste of Ovol?


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

If he's starting to eat, then you should be fine. Oval is a life saver in those times when they don't eat and have gas! The fact that he's active is good too, it helps keep his gut moving and break up any gas bubbles if he's having any gas.

Mydarling Pepsi hated oval, and she would hold it in her mouth till it ran out out of her lips. Sometimes she'd be good and take it, but most times I had to syringe her a tiny amount, rub her belly and cheeks so she'd open her mouth and take it, then do it. To get a dropper full, it usually took 10 minutes. She was quite the hard patient, but it was all worth it. 

Pepsi loved mint leaves, but hated oval which is supposed to havea minty flavor. I guess it depends on the specifec bun .


----------



## Pipp (Aug 19, 2006)

Yikes, missed this! Glad to see Spring was right on top of it as usual.  (You guys should meet). 

Poor Bo! But it sounds like he's doing okay as long as he's eating, butthe poop of course really counts.If he looks uncomfortable at any given point, though, give him a dropperful of Ovol, anyway, although Spring does have the dosage right. 

I think Dill likes it, although hard to tell seeing as the mere act of holding him is such an affront! Nobunny seems to really hate it, though. Pipp absolutely loathes Critical Care. 

Keep us up to date on Bo, k? 

sas et al


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

On a side note- totally forgot to go to the Chilliwack fair!With what happend last weekend, my brains have gone to mush! Or do I have the dates mixed up- do you know if it was last week?

Oh darn, I really look forward to going and seeing the animals and the exhibits .


----------



## Andrea (Aug 19, 2006)

Ya it was last weekend 
the Mud Drags are this weekend.
Are you in "The Wack" also?
Sas, I was in Vancouver the last two days, I ended up being pretty busy with Mom, but i'll 'say 'hi' next time i'm out there. How are you for hay?

Bo's back to his old self, even pooping now... even tried to steal a hot tamales from me too.. lol 
I just don't take anymore chances, he was doing the belly to the floor streched out, but not compfy look, then not even taking treats. He's my only bunny that I have had to take to the Vet to get better, the others I have caught it quickly and got them feeling better within the day. I have such bad luck with this happening, good luck i can fix it, but just it seems to often.
(Bo & Ani SUPER molting right now)


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

Nope, I'm out in the Surrey/Langley area but usually go to the Chilliwack fair every year. 

I went through everything from a hairball, to gas, to stress with Pepsi. It seemed like she had some sort of not eating episode monthly, so I know how you feel about it being so often.

Just wondering, are you from the SARS board? I recognized your name and had a sneaking thought maybe you were the Andrea from SARS .


----------



## Andrea (Aug 19, 2006)

Yup, same ol me 
I get around LOL....
What's you S/N on the SARS Board?

I went to the Chilliwack fair a few years ago, but being the same time as the Abby air show I'm usually busy (we do a durby car race, SO much fun).


----------



## Spring (Aug 19, 2006)

Just Spring  I only posted a couple times, I keep forgetting to pop in!

I don't really like the airshow. Been a couple years ago, but planes don't interest me at all.. lol. I rather see the animals . Durby racing sounds fun! Do you know about those oval track races in Agasy? I've went a couple times, and it seems like a blast! Although pretty long drive.

The Agrifair in Abbostford, I haven't been to in years too. They started charging more and more and it seems like they have less and less. There rodeo isn't even that good, although I don't even like rodeo! Glad to meet another BCer


----------

